# Munich gay pride 2010



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Last Saturday, 17 July 2010, Christopher Street Day was celebrated in Munich. I happened to be there, so I took looooots of pictures. Here are the best of them, without any comments.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


>


The best. :lol:


----------



## boymc (Jul 24, 2010)

amazing :">


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

this one is from Israel


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice photos of the pride celebration.
I'd been there once and isn't it that the first photo is the city hall and that area
is called marienplatz?


----------

